# Copper stuck inside a burst bubble - any suggestions?



## acls (Jul 5, 2013)

The title sums it up pretty well.  I tumbled the inside of a 12 ounce bottle for about 3 days.  It opened up a bubble and a single copper pellet  is now lodged in the burst bubble.  The weight of the copper and the tumbling action have it smoothed over & stuck down deep.  So far have tried every bottle brush I own, a straw, chopstick, shaking copper in there...no luck.  Any suggestions?


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2013)

*Smash it!!!*


----------



## epackage (Jul 5, 2013)

In all honesty I had a piece of cut copper get caught in the corner of a cathedral peppersauce, nothing worked in getting it out, it drove me crazy and I sold it because I couldn't stand to look at it...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> *Smash it!!!*


 

 ((((((((((crus@#$%&*h))))))))))))


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 6, 2013)

nitric acid will dissolve the copper. research how to use it saftley, it will create heat so I'd start out with a diluted solution and work it a little at a time. water will dilute it. good luck


----------



## druggistnut (Jul 7, 2013)

Muriatic is diluted Hydrochloric and might not heat as much (?) as the Nitric?

 I would use whatever you're going to try on a loose piece of copper in a glass (outside), first and see how it works.
 Bill


----------



## acls (Jul 8, 2013)

I made a highly sophisiticated tool consisting of a chopstick with a bent wire nail duct taped to the end.  It took some doing, but I was able to pop out the copper piece without creating any damage.


----------



## adshepard (Jul 8, 2013)

It has happened to me and I used a bent coat hanger and a lot of effort to dislodge the bastard.

 Alan


----------



## chosi (Jul 8, 2013)

Before you do anything drastic, make sure you let the bottle dry completely.

 I had the same problem, and it was driving me nuts, but after letting the bottle sit for 2 days (and dry out), I found that the copper came out pretty easily.


----------



## idigjars (Jul 9, 2013)

Muriatic/Hydrochloric acid won't touch copper.   

 A diluted nitric acid will dissolve the copper as cc6pack suggested.   Remember when working with acids - AAA - *always add acid *  to the water, not water to the acid or you will get a quick reaction that you won't like.

 Be careful of the heat created by the dissolving action.  You will see the copper slowly dissolving (bubbling action).  Wear rubber gloves and wear eye protection when messing with this acid.  Good luck.   Paul


----------



## slickfinish (Jul 23, 2013)

Cut a metal coat hanger,grind or file one end to a point. Bend the end so you can reach the area. You may have to pick the bubble. You might not get all the black out of the area. Good luck


----------

